# New ferts line by Tropica



## darkswan (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you know it?

A brand new line by Tropica is now out:

http://www.tropica.com/article_full...ype=news&id=679

check it out on their website!
It consists in 4 products:

- Plant substrate (clay + sphagnum enriched soil)
- Plant Nutrition + (capsules)
- Plant Nutrition Liquid (ex TMG)
- Plant Nutrition + Liquid (NP enriched)

Unfortunately the composition of products is not disclosed...

What do you think?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

It sounds intriguing.. I get good results from TMG, but I am not sure about using a full line of products whose composition I can't know.


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

....That whatever I pour into my tank I need to know its composition.

Regards and Ciao.

Fabrizio


----------



## darkswan (Nov 13, 2004)

...eccolo qui! Ben detto!


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Regards and Ciao.

Fabrizio


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, this is a surprise.

It sounds like their relatively new General Manager (who took over the day to day running of the operation from Claus Christensen in October of 2005) and the new majority shareholders are trying to expand the product line.

I'm puzzled by their decision to drop the Tropica MasterGrow brand name and call their line of products "AquaCare". It's not aqua care, it's plant care and TMG is an established brand name.  Doesn't sound well thought out to me...

Also they've copied the rest of the European companies in the industry in no longer disclosing the ingredients (unless they're on/in the packaging). I remember quotes from Claus saying that Tropica firmly believed that the customers should know what they're adding to their tanks! Maybe they hired a marketing person from Dennerle, whom (from my conversations with them) didn't seem to themselves know what was in their multiple fert system.

I hope they haven't changed the ingredients of the "new" TMG. Interesting that they now have an additional liquid fert that sounds like TMG with P and N added...


----------



## darkswan (Nov 13, 2004)

Laith said:


> I hope they haven't changed the ingredients of the "new" TMG.


As they declare in the product description:
"PLANT NUTRITION liquid was previously marketed under the 'Tropica Mastergrow' brand."
So it seems they just renamed it...



Laith said:


> Interesting that they now have an additional liquid fert that sounds like TMG with P and N added...


Exactly! That's why they do not disclose ingredients. Why should I buy Plant Nutrition + if it is nothing but Plant Nutrition and some NP?!?
But of course these are only speculations of ours...


----------

